# Moebiius....The Creature from the Black Lagoon



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Quick review and look at the sprue:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Assembly is straight forward and quick and The fit is real good, I did however removed the locator pins for a more flush fit.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Cool Vid, thanks for posting.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Work in progress:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Airbrushed a basic skin tone on Julie using a mix of Vallejo paints. For her Paisley shirt pattern (which I do not want to paint) I came up with a generic paisley pattern custom decal to apply to her shirt.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Putting down the base coat for her shirt and for color I used Vallejo Calvary brown:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> Airbrushed a basic skin tone on Julie using a mix of Vallejo paints. For her Paisley shirt pattern (which I do not want to paint) I came up with a generic paisley pattern custom decal to apply to her shirt.:thumbsup:


Awesome decal. How did you make it and would you be interested in selling any. I know I cant paint a paisley pattern. Would love to be able to just apply a decal.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I will see what I can do:thumbsup: replacement decal prited on clear decal film and applied!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Worked on the base and got it painted and shaded and extended it so I could add the Lagoon water!:thumbsup:


----------



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

*Cool - Water looks great*

Really nice addition with the pond - definitely adds the impression of the creature just coming out of the water!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

When I paint incarnations of the Creature I usually stay away from the greens and use olive drab colors. Airbrushed a Khaki drab for the base coat and did some highlights on the mid-section.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Airbrushed some darker shading on the suit:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Finished him up today, a little dry brushing and decals for the eyes:thumbsup: Great kit takes a little work to do but over all and very fun build!


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nicely done! Really like the work you did on the Creature's shading.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks! And a quick vid of the completed kit:thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Great work and thanks for sharing. A terrific series of videos and stills.

Are you serious though when saying people were actually complaining about the lack of detail on the Creature's ass?

Man folks get a life


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

You know, we're modelers here and as such we tend to be detail oriented. If something doesn't make sense, it's natural for us to wonder: is it a mistake, is it accurate? just so we know if it's something we want to change. When something like the Creature is covered with texture and there's a part that's smooth, don't you want to know if that's accurate? Apparently in this case it's accurate to the suit, but it's not complaining, it's a fair question.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

fire91bird said:


> When something like the Creature is covered with texture and there's a part that's smooth, don't you want to know if that's accurate?


Honestly - no. Moebius has banged out one terrific kit after another and I don't feel the need to go over every square inch of these productions to make sure everything is "accurate" and in line with the movie or TV show.

These productions are offered at very fair prices I might add. Detailed Pictures of buildups are out well before each kit is released. I can take them or I can leave them. The models are what they are at the cost Moebius can budget to keep them affordable to us builders.
I can appreciate your point about being detail oriented but it just seems like there's far too many out there that are hell bent on pointing out "mistakes"
in details that some of the posts are border-line ridiculous.

It's for these reasons you don't even see Frank posting this board.

Anyway - I don't want to turn this thread into a debate as sg-99 was kind enough to share the wip videos and pics. 
Well done and thanks again.


----------

